# Come Check out the New Murray bicycle website!



## azhearseguy

Lots of Great Info on the Murray Bicycles!

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/directory


----------



## Gordon

Great looking site. I recognize a number of things I sold you. Nice to see them in a format where others can enjoy them.


----------



## Green Dragon

Looks good. 

 Sadly, for some reason it won;t let me post there, or on the yuku musclebicycle forum   

 Did when I joined, think I made one post, now won't let me respond.. wish I knew why . 

 Will keep watching there and here, and post when / if I can . 

 sigh 

 ~ AL


----------



## azhearseguy

You can only post in the forum tread at the bottom. everthing else is View only.


----------



## HARPO

Great site, but please have someone do a spell check.....


----------



## azhearseguy

HARPO said:


> Great site, but please have someone do a spell check.....




Send me a email with the mistakes and i will fix them. some of this stuff was done late..lol murrayeliminator@yahoo.com. Thanks. Eddie


----------



## HARPO

Hi Eddie. Nothing serious, just few as I quickly went through the site yesterday. Really interesting reading, especially from the former employee giving a background history of the place. I LOVE reading about that. And I never knew anything about the lawsuits.
Thanks for doing all of this! Greatly Appreciated!!

fred


----------



## azhearseguy

HARPO said:


> Hi Eddie. Nothing serious, just few as I quickly went through the site yesterday. Really interesting reading, especially from the former employee giving a background history of the place. I LOVE reading about that. And I never knew anything about the lawsuits.
> Thanks for doing all of this! Greatly Appreciated!!
> 
> fred




OK I will look as i keep updating the site. I emailed the guy that sent me that background history the link to the site. He was excited that i posted his story & said that he is still in contact with some of the Employees that worked at Murray. he passed the link on to them, so I'm hoping we will get more of these stories to post.


----------



## HARPO

Excellent! I'll keep looking for updates.

fred


----------



## azhearseguy

Updated with some new catalogs....




HARPO said:


> Excellent! I'll keep looking for updates.
> 
> fred


----------



## DonChristie

Nice site! Looks great! Any way i can get a scan of the orange boys equipped bike in the 1941 catalogue? I just got the bike and need the literature!


----------



## azhearseguy

Unfortunately I don't have that actual catalog. the one's with the * after them are one's people have emailed me, or I found online.


----------



## cutter

Very nice site a wealth of information


----------



## azhearseguy

If you like pedal cars. I just added the 1963 Murray Wheel goods catalog to the site>  http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/199/1963-Murray-Wheel-goods-catalog#.VMMMGi4h9L8


----------



## Dale Alan

Very nice,some great info there. Thanks for posting.


----------

